# The secret life of my rabbits



## Tsuyama (Feb 12, 2010)

Recently my wife and I have noticed that our rabbits have a secret life together. They were introduced about a month ago and have been living together in their new area since then. 

Whenever we go in there to play with them they don't seem to pay much attention to each other. Jake follows me around the room and lies down for some head stroking and Marrin just hops around in her own little world nibbling at everything. Jake chases Marrin away if I try to stroke her but he doens't care if my wife strokes her.

At meal times they get all excited and chase each other around and bite each other on the bum in a big circle dance whilst I'm preparing their bowls and pellets, then as soon as the bowls are down they charge over and eat as fast as they can.

BUT... whenever they think we're not watching them (we sneak looks at them from the living room) they lie together, they groom each other, they follow each other around and seem like a happy little couple. The interesting thing is they NEVER act like that when they know we're watching them.

What's going on? Are they just shy? My theory is that me and my wife somehow fit into their hierarchy and they can't groom each other in our presence. What ever it is, it's very interesting and so cute


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Not a clue but maybe you and your wife should groom each other in there company pmsl


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

i keep watching my 2 out the window to see if they groom each other, it never happens. when i had Miffy indoors she would jump on the back of the sofa and lick my housemates neck, but only if she didnt think i was about  they are strange animals with very complex social lives.


----------



## Tsuyama (Feb 12, 2010)

frags said:


> Not a clue but maybe you and your wife should groom each other in there company pmsl


Haha, maybe I'll try that!


----------



## Tsuyama (Feb 12, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> i keep watching my 2 out the window to see if they groom each other, it never happens. when i had Miffy indoors she would jump on the back of the sofa and lick my housemates neck, but only if she didnt think i was about  they are strange animals with very complex social lives.


They are indeed strange animals, I wish I could understand the psychology of them a little more


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

i think they - the 2 of them - are *always* there for one another, while U - the humans - are a rare + special treat.  

so while U are out there, its exciting + different - grooming + hanging out side by side are for quiet, contented periods.  
visits from the food-providers + toy-bringers are for mania! :thumbup: yee-haa!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Rabbits are pretty strange. Although the meal time thing is pretty obvious food food. It could just be that they act differently when the humans are there because they're excited that you're there. But when it's not so exciting they just chill out and groom each other. Leo tries to groom me or that's how I see it he'll lick my hair if I'm lying down


----------



## Tsuyama (Feb 12, 2010)

I like those theories :thumbup:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

sounds familiar, mine wont bond so one is in the kitchen, one in the front room, seperated by an annoying fence we all fall over lol

When I'm with Chester, he is fine, as soon as I go into the kitchen where Rosie is, he sits at the fence watching my every move...

I wonder sometimes if that's the reason they wont bond, as he is jealous of her


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> sounds familiar, mine wont bond so one is in the kitchen, one in the front room, seperated by an annoying fence we all fall over lol
> 
> When I'm with Chester, he is fine, as soon as I go into the kitchen where Rosie is, he sits at the fence watching my every move...
> 
> I wonder sometimes if that's the reason they wont bond, as he is jealous of her


What's happening with your 2, are you keeping Chester?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Zippstar said:


> What's happening with your 2, are you keeping Chester?


sadly not  we can't really live as we are forever, was only a temp set up til they bonded, that went well!! sort of accepted it now so been giving him tons of loves and head rubs


----------



## Moots (May 23, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Rabbits are pretty strange. Although the meal time thing is pretty obvious food food. It could just be that they act differently when the humans are there because they're excited that you're there. But when it's not so exciting they just chill out and groom each other. Leo tries to groom me or that's how I see it he'll lick my hair if I'm lying down


The little black one (bandit) was sat licking my girlfriend earlier, then it started licking me too lol.

Decided to call them smokey and the bandit


----------

